

Ask HN: Collection of Hacker News Meetups  - Cmccann7

My friend Jonathan who runs the Hackers &#38; Founders group here in Mountain view (http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=iamelgringo) put together this google doc of all the Hacker News meetups and groups he could find:<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&#38;hl=en#gid=0<p>Is there a HN group near you that isn't on the list? If its not be sure to submit it or add it to the comment thread.
======
mindcrime
Clickable link:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl9...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en#gid=0)

